# Painting MDF Cabinets?



## pstorey (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone has done this in the past and had good results?
As you can see from the picture, these cabinets and drawer fronts have a laminate that has started to buckle and is peeling off very easily.
Our first step will be peeling off all the old laminate.
Then I'm thinking of spraying a coat of enamel undercoat and following up with 2 coats of BM IronClad Industrial enamel.

In the picture below the MDF is on the left and the laminate I removed is on the right.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 28, 2007)

When I prefinish MDF doors or drawer fronts I usually apply 2 primer coats of high build oil based enamel. I sand lightly between each coat. The top coat varies on each project but most often will be a high gloss enamel. 

I have never peeled a thermofoil door apart like that. Was there any glue or was it just shrink fit to the door?


----------



## pstorey (Apr 23, 2007)

So 2 coats of primer, 2 coats of finish?

There was no glue, I just sliced the edges and peeled the laminate off.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow. Interesting- I've never seen anyone pull it apart like that. Never would have thought a finished MDF panel would be underneath.

We paint a lot of MDF. Do NOT use acrylic primers- it swells the grain and makes it hard to sand smooth again. Use 2 coats cover stain or if you're in a hurry, 2 coats white shellac. Sand well and spray oil or latex (our preference is oil).

If you really want a super slick job, spray prime it with white pigmented lacquer undercoater. First coat light, second coat heavy. It will sand as smooth as a babies behind, no swelling, and can be sanded within a half hour or so. Only downside is it takes more attention in sanding as it doesn't automatically flow out smooth- but it is worth it if you want a super smooth fast primer coat.

Bay Area Painting Contractor


----------

